# Smaller machine



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Have the k380 as my small machine. U also have the 750. Would like to get something similar to the 380 but a smaller version as it takes up to much room in the truck. 
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

If you like the Ridgid machines andf are happy with them get a K-3800, and get ride of the K380. You can get multiple drums for the K-3800. 

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/K3800-Drum-Machine

I use the Electric Eel Model N. I feel it is the best machine on the market for drain cleaning with in the scope of the building drain/drains, but it aint no smaller than the K380 you have already. 

http://www.electriceel.com/modeln.htm


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Doesnt have to be ridgid, just wanted something that will dovthe same job, just take up less room


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The spartan 300 with a small and large drum could do the work of both current machines. Or just get a spartan 100 for the smaller jobs if you like your k750. But the 300 would save the space of 2 machines.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Step up to the k 50.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Step up to the k 50.


I don't see it taking up less room. No complaints about the machine.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> I don't see it taking up less room. No complaints about the machine.


We use to unscrew on leg and set the machine in the basket. Then that and two bulb attachments fit in a small bin in our utility trucks.

Mark


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I love my k50 it always works got mine at Jensen supply a huge tool and supply store $400. Mach. drums cables and105ft of 5/8 cable .


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Cuda said:


> The spartan 300 with a small and large drum could do the work of both current machines.


that's what I use.

Good enough for 4" laterals w/ the 300 machine, and 1 heck of a kitchen sink machine w/ the 100 drum on it.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

plumberpro said:


> I love my k50 it always works got mine at Jensen supply a huge tool and supply store $400. Mach. drums cables and105ft of 5/8 cable .


 How long ago did you get it for that price?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OR THE BEST MACHINE IS A TROJAN PONY WITH A COLT DRUM

http://trojanworldwide.com/pony.html :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> OR THE BEST MACHINE IS A TROJAN PONY WITH A COLT DRUM
> 
> http://trojanworldwide.com/pony.html :thumbup:


Jerry back to YELLING again


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Def not a k50, no interest in sectional.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

stecar said:


> Def not a k50, no interest in sectional.



The k 50 is awesome.Do not let the sectional thing deter you from it. I was once not a believer. Now I love that thing


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Shoudnt say i am against it, just never used one. Have a hard time as is with a drum to keep things clean, cant imagine what the room or myself would look like after using one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

stecar said:


> Shoudnt say i am against it, just never used one. Have a hard time as is with a drum to keep things clean, cant imagine what the room or myself would look like after using one.




No worries I'm hearing on the Ridgid forum that the cables come back "clean & spun dry"


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol I have asked the quest there about sectional. I want to see Rick use it on white carpet.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

My favorite mid sized machine was a My tanna M661 with 2 reels 1- 3/8" by 100ft the other a 1/2" by 50 or 75ft inter core cable to take on roofs to get those house to septic tank lines when I was working alone. Keeping the machine apart then putting it together made it a little easier on my back. Both reels had a cover to put on when working inside and I always kept a roll of celepane or saran wrap for extra protection from slinging dirty water


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

tungsten plumb said:


> How long ago did you get it for that price?


about a year ago


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm selling my Spartan 81, running the 100 drum on the 300 machine from here on out. Getting my money's worth.


----------



## sfplumbing (May 10, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm selling my Spartan 81, running the 100 drum on the 300 machine from here on out. Getting my money's worth.


Do you still have that Spartan 81 for sale ? I've been looking to buy one myself.Let me know.


----------

